# A case against pre-ordering



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I bought some AW pre-orders through a vendor we all know... they were never released and I asked for a refund. The dealer says he sent the refund... a month goes by, still no refund. I called him today, and he resends the payment, but since more than 3 months have passed since this whole transaction started, I couldn't put in a claim with paypal... and he couldn't simply "hit the refund button" again... so I got to cough up a 186 bucks for nothing, have it held for months...only get back 175 after paypal hit me with a fee for the new transaction his "refund" fell under. 

never again. I have the absolute worse luck with pre-orders and if I live to be 100 yrs old, I will NEVER trust another vendor with a pre-order. I know it's only 11 bucks ... but that 11 bucks did buy me a lot of unneeded aggravation... so I guess I got a good deal, right? 

not!


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

Why couldn't he just send you a check or MO in the mail?

I mean you waited 3 months, what is a few more days?
Ans also remember he had to pay a paypal fee if that is how you paid him.
And he does not make the product, just resells it. So, while the product was never released, I really can't see how that is the dealers fault.

Having said that, I also was burnt by a pre order some years back and will never offer up money until the product is verified "In House" .

Thanks,
Keith


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

That is the reason I posted in the swap sell section, not pre orders but a pre commitment. Most people on this board are straight shooters, and if they say they want them when it comes time they will buy them. It is a shame that this has happened, I dont know what the problem was with the refund, but there should have been no need for one in the first place. It's just like the screw up with the cobras, Jimmy, It was a good thing we live nearby so I could just correct the issue. Auto World listen up your pissed off customers are speaking!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I got yer pre-order right here baby!


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I pre-ordered the first three JLTO sets only to see them selling for much less than I paid only a week or so after I got mine. I haven't pre-ordered anything since then, and have never had a problem getting a car that I've wanted.

I have seen many cars that I thought I wanted when I saw the pictures, but then when I saw the cars in person or from a different angle decided I didn't like the car and didn't buy it. If I pre-ordered I would have been stuck with them until I could send them.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

True, It's not the dealers' fault the product wasn't released... but it was his mistake not to refund the money when I first asked him to, more than a month ago. He even sent me an email stating my money was refunded. I waited a month because it was a paypal transaction backed by my credit card.. and they say it could take a month to process it. Had I known the dealer would have to create a new transaction to refund my money today, rather than track down the original transaction from August and refund it that way, I would have asked for a money order.

Actually, if AW was more honest with their dealers, I would have asked for my refund as as soon as AW missed the first delievry date... After that came and went, I emailed the dealer was told " AW said they left China... you'll have them in a week or 2 weeks" 
I trusted that... then that period came and went, I emailed him again and got "AW promised they were on this next shipment, you'll have them in a week to 2 weeks". After that came and went, I asked for a refund ... that was Dec 11th ... from a transaction that happened in August, on a product that was supposed to be relased in October... after all that, today, he finally sent the refund.

I'm not trashing anyone, these things happen... especially to me when I pre-order.
Seriously, I have the worst luck with this type of buying. Notice, I'm not mentioning any names ... other than AW... the people who knew the truth, and lied to their vendors, who in turn passed that bad info onto their customers ... 

But lets' be honest here, the dealer did make a mistake... and I got to pay 11 bucks for it. He should have refunded the money the day he sent me the email claiming he did so.
Like I said, these things happen. I'm not pissed, I'm just telling a true story about how these things can go bad. I learned my lesson.... never again.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

VJ,
Would agree with you regarding pre orders. Think of it as a cheap lesson for the $11.00. I would have expected the vendor to have made up the difference with a check. Even though the manufacturer was a fault, the vendor should assume some responsibility since he's an indirect rep/extension for that company both good and bad.  rr


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

This is the reason I do NOT have paypal. Their fees are rediculous as are their policies. This is also the reason I do not pre-order too. As Micyou03 says... have it in hand and see it.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

I will NEVER do a preorder again. Years ago a preordered some limited edition diecast (Hotwheels) being put out by the "White's Guide", the "bible" of pricing diecast, action figures, etc. It was $136 (if my memory serves me) for an 8 or 10 car set (Hotwheels). Magazine went belly up...bankrupt.....no cars no money refunded. Pisser was about a month later some other dealer/vendor was selling the cars that a lot of people already paid for. So I didn't do preorders after that.
Then when I thought it was safe to go back in the water by preordering Dash bodies a new saga begins..... I have literally waited months to get bodies at times. OK so he gives you a break on price by preordering, but he's now using MY money to create HIS product. 
And as far as AW goes, with their track record of delayed releases I wouldn't even think about preordering.
SO IT'S NO MORE PREORDERS FO ME.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Gee, Win... I guess I was lucky... my lesson only cost me 11 bucks... your was much more expensive.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I don't have a ton of money to work with each week. As a matter of fact 2/3 of this weeks check is gone (got it this AM) and I haven't even left the house yet.. To spend money on something that isn't available yet just doesn't fit my plans.. As it is, the buying and waiting takes the thrill out of internet purchasing. But to buy something not even availible yet??? That would drive me nuts!! :freak: Preorders just don't cut it... The latest round of AW mess-ups only fortifies my stand...


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

I have been selling cars for over 20 years and I won't take pre orders.To much paper work.I f you want to pre order from me just let me know what you want.When it comes in I'll ship it.I have alot of customers that are on standing order.When I get the cars I'll let them know they're in.Sometimes I screw up right JOEZ.I think he likes when I screwup.I make up for it.TOM STUMPF


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Tom... you're a first class dealer, anyone who has dealt with you knows this. 
I'm sure if you were the dealer I was talking about, you'd make it up to me.... this guy, won't even return my emails. If my loss were as bad as Win's... this would be a much bigger issue. 

Oh well, time to move on.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

tomhocars said:


> I have been selling cars for over 20 years and I won't take pre orders.To much paper work.I f you want to pre order from me just let me know what you want.When it comes in I'll ship it.I have alot of customers that are on standing order.When I get the cars I'll let them know they're in.Sometimes I screw up right JOEZ.I think he likes when I screwup.I make up for it.TOM STUMPF


As it should be Tom! Thanx!!!!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Bill Hall said:


> I got yer pre-order right here baby!


LOL...I will gladly pay you tomorrow for a cheeseburger today.


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

Seems like every week Jimmy's posting about a slot car deal gone bad. If I had that kind of luck buying slot cars, I'd give it up.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Dranoel Dragon said:


> Seems like every week Jimmy's posting about a slot car deal gone bad. If I had that kind of luck buying slot cars, I'd give it up.


Didn't your mother teach you that telling lies was bad? 
You would so NOT give up the slot cars!


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I have to say, I'm little offended by the tone of your post Dragon. 

I've been posting here for about 4 years and this is the 7th or 8th "deal gone bad" post, if that many. Hardly "every week" 

I don't understand what you're getting at, but I fortunately I earn a VERY good living, I have a lot of extra spending money ... which allows me to do about 300-400 deals a year. With that kind of turnover, some deals are bound to go bad.

For every "deal gone bad post" I've posted at least 5 "great guy to deal with" posts 
Just so the record is straight. Did I not just praise Tom in this very thread? 

Also, if you're trying to imply something about me, man up... and post it to me directly please. I have no respect for people who snipe at me from the sidelines.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Videojimmy - Pretty sure DD was being tonque-in-cheek, right Dragon?

By the way did you get the pictures I emailed to you? I guess you won't want them because of having to pay up front?


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I saw the pics, this morning and I think I will pass up this set. Thanks anyway though.
I got the cars you sent me 2 days ago... they're really nice.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

No problem.

For the rest of you I have two Micro Scalextric Fiat 500s for sale.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

can we all agree that enuff is enuff with the bad deals gripe?it's getting a bit much,INMHO...


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

newbie.. I didn't bash anyone... I didn't mention any names.. and if you have a problem with this thread, then don't read it, especially if you just going to add your own "gripe".


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

videojimmy said:


> I have to say, I'm little offended by the tone of your post Dragon.
> 
> I've been posting here for about 4 years and this is the 7th or 8th "deal gone bad" post, if that many. Hardly "every week"
> 
> ...


Yikes man.... too much coffee this morning VJ? I don't think anything was meant by it, you do seem to have more issues than most of the posters out here, not sure why you would take such offense, I would be frustrated if I were you as well.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

"Bad deals" intel; while not always prime reading, IS a necessary evil. I prefer to be informed about who is doing what to whom and in what fashion.


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

I have dealt with Jimmy, he seemed to me to be a straight shooter, IMHO.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

For sure.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

vj no harm meant.i admire your custom work very much,aswell.it was not directed at you,only making a point.i am sorry if i got your dander up.my apologies,really.i look forward to seeing more of your great builds on HT.once again,no offense meant and i hope none taken.neil trett


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

no worries Neil


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

VJ... we have not agreed in the past and I hope you take this comment in the context it is presented.
I have two sisters that I love very much. My oldest sister if she feels she is wronged will stew and scheme forever until she pay you back like the dirty rotten rat that she feels you are.
My youngest sister is the opposite. She will blow up instantly, call you the dirty rotten rat, and then forgive you an hour later. She is my favorite sister and my very close friend.

I think you are very much like my younger sister and could probably benefit by taking the time to cool down and review issues before commenting. And when you do feel it is necessary to comment, try and leave the emotion out. I realize that isn't easy. But that is just my take from a distance and may have absolutely no relevence to this converation.

I hope you take this as constructive... remember, my younger sister is still my favorite!

Gary
AKA Leeroy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I am on TEAM VJ.......this whole post was about the problems associated with pre orders, never once did VJ point a finger or blame anyone for anything.
Someone else started the b.s.


----------

